# Porter cable dovetail



## dmayo2 (Nov 9, 2017)

So I inherited a PC 4200 dovetail jig. Had to purchase the router bushings, specifically the 3/4" OD for half blind joints.

I have the pieces set up fine and I'm setting the depth of the bit to the stated 3/8" . But it seems as if the bit doesn't extend enough for my 1/2" wood as the bushing seems to take up most of the 3/8".

What am I doing wrong?









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

check your router manual. the depth adjusting screw mechanism (typically) has a limited range - the router body can be moved up/down within the housing 'stops.'

the second photo shows the collet - it should reach "down" nearly to the foot plate....


btw, adjusting to the 'factory pre-set' stop as shown in the first pix can be a real PITA.
I turn the router bit up, stack the spacer board on the foot plate, then stack the finger plate on top of that, then adjust the depth so you can just feel the bit tip at the surface of the finger plate.


----------



## dmayo2 (Nov 9, 2017)

TomCT2 said:


> check your router manual. the depth adjusting screw mechanism (typically) has a limited range - the router body can be moved up/down within the housing 'stops.'
> 
> the second photo shows the collet - it should reach "down" nearly to the foot plate....
> 
> ...


Thanks. The bit can go down a lot more, but thinking that because of how far the bushing goes down that the cuts made won't be enough. Guess I'll throw some sacrificial wood in and give it a try.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## evilboweivel (Nov 3, 2018)

cut/trim your bushing length so that it is slightly less than your template thickness. 
The bushing you have is way too long.
then the 3/8" depth you are referring to is how far down in the wood the bit gets set to
measured from top of the wood 3/8" down

I have a Leigh 3 jig and had to cut my 5/8" bushings way shorter to work, just need enough bushing length to engage the template firmly, 
DO NOT LET THE BUSHING BE LONGER THAN THE TEMPLATE THICKNESS

GOOD LUCK
Ron


----------



## dmayo2 (Nov 9, 2017)

evilboweivel said:


> cut/trim your bushing length so that it is slightly less than your template thickness.
> 
> The bushing you have is way too long.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I thought. That's why I bought the Porter Cable bushings that are packaged with the jig, rather than the harbor freight version (which are the same size).

What did you trim your bushing with?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

this one looks right -
https://www.ereplacementparts.com/template-guide-p-433369.html


I've seen other places supposedly with a P-C OEM part that are too long.


----------



## dmayo2 (Nov 9, 2017)

TomCT2 said:


> this one looks right -
> https://www.ereplacementparts.com/template-guide-p-433369.html
> 
> 
> I've seen other places supposedly with a P-C OEM part that are too long.


Ugh. Mine has the correct part number.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the short one is 42040 - in the pix is 42024


----------



## evilboweivel (Nov 3, 2018)

"What did you trim your bushing with?"hacksaw
take your time, they cut easily
I use the harbor Freight ones in my PC 690's, fit fine and measure dead on


----------



## dmayo2 (Nov 9, 2017)

evilboweivel said:


> "What did you trim your bushing with?"hacksaw
> 
> take your time, they cut easily
> 
> I use the harbor Freight ones in my PC 690's, fit fine and measure dead on


Thanks. And I guess easy to cut a bit short would be okay as the jig's plate will cover that as it's only a guide.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Ro is dead on! I just filed mine down...


practice on some scrap wood first, and learn the settings for a nice fit of the dovetails. you don't want them sloppy, or, have to pound them together and apart (a little tapping is ok).


----------

